# Fat Burning Zone - Don't Do It!!!



## LindseySullivan (Feb 13, 2007)

I saw a comment about working out in your fat training zone and I have to comment on this.

There's a reason it's called the "fat training zone" - if you work out there, you'll stay fatter than someone who works out at a higher intensity.

A lot of people work out at a lower intensity (60% MHR) because you burn a higher percentage of calories from fat at a lower intensity.  

However, if you work out at a higher intensity (80% MHR), you burn more calories overall - probably more from fat than in the fat zone.

Here's the basic math:

3500 calories = one pound, whether you get it from fat or carbohydrates

MHR = 220-age for men and 226-age for women

If you work out on the elliptical or spinning or whatever, at a moderate intensity (60% MHR) you burn 75% of calories from fat.  So lets say you burned 320 calories - 240 of those calories came from fat and it will take you about 10 of these workouts to get a one pound loss

If you work out at a high intensity (80% MHR) you burn 50% of calories from fat.  Say you burned 500 calories spinning - 250 came from fat and it will only take 7 workouts to lose 1 pound.

It's simple math.  

-Lindsey Sullivan, ACE Certified Trainer


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 13, 2007)

That's excellent advice, thank you and kudos! I will step up my workouts accordingly!


----------



## Tyester (Feb 13, 2007)

Only problem is when working out at a higher intensity level, you don't just burn fat, you burn a little muscle too. 

However I have used HIIT training, timed right with a proper diet worked great to burn fat with minimal muscle loss. But I wouldn't go so far as to say working at your minimal heartrate will keep you fat.

Especially since low intensity cardio after wieght training will burn more fat than muscle.


----------



## LindseySullivan (Feb 14, 2007)

What?!?!?!?  

Your body does not like to use use muscle or protein for fuel.  It uses glycogen (carbs) and fatty acids.  Working out BUILDS muscle.  Muscle burns calories and ups your metabolism.  You may see slower number results working out at a higher intensity because you are building muscle and muscle weighs more than fat (yes, I know 1lb is the same as 1lb but you can fit 5lbs of muscle in the space it takes 1lb of fat).  So in 12 weeks you may lose more weight at a low intenity than high but you'll look better at the high intensity and those muscles you build will continue burning calories even at rest.

I didn't say you'll be fat if you work out at a lower intensity.  I pointed out that you have to work out more to lose the same number of calories.  Most people don't work out more thus they'll take longer to lose the weight.

That being said, if you need to lose a lot of weight and are out of shape, go ahead and start out with the low intensity so you can sustain your workout.  A 5 minute workout does nobody any good.  People can work out at a low intensity longer than high and if you increase the time you work out and increase the frequency, you'll lose more.  

I love interval training.  Low intensity then high then low then high.  It helps your ability to stay high longer.

It's all a numbers game.  3500 calories per pound.  

Ok.  I need to run to work.


----------



## thestarsfall (Feb 15, 2007)

Waaaay back when I still bought random health magazines they had something about this and someone had asked whether it would be better to work out at a lower intensity to lose fat and they just said "a calorie is a calorie" and yeah, in the end it is all about calorie in vs calorie out for weight gain and loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And then there are the ppl who do low intensity exercises because "they dont wanna get bulky"

haha...


----------



## LindseySullivan (Feb 15, 2007)

You don't get bulky from cardio.  Plain & simple.  

Most people don't even get bulky from lifting weights.  12-15 lighter weight reps to tone 8-10 heavier weight reps to bulk.  

In fact, weight training (to tone) should be part of any workout plan.  We lose muscle as we age (about 1/2 a pound per year past age 25, muscle burns calories so as it's lost  we lose less calories per day - this is how our metabolism slows with age!  1/2lb ofmuscle only burns about 50 calories per day, but who do you know who cuts 50 cal per year from their diet to compensate?  I don't know any.  50 cal per day is 350 per week and is 5 pounds per year?  So those of you who gain 5lbs per year, that's why!!!  Start lifting!

Muscle add weight, but it's much more compact than fat (and it will burn calories).  So as you lift, you may gain a little - but that's good!  As long as your clothes fit better.  Don't use the numbers on the scale to guage your progress so much when lifting.  At first your weight may go up but after a few weeks, the pounds should start to melt off.

Here's some math:

Calories in - Calories out

negative = loss, positive - gain, same = no change

Jane is 5'4 and weighs 170.  She burns 1500 cal per day.  She cuts 
300 cal from her diet and works out 3x week burning 500 cal at each workout.  Between diet and exercise, she is losing 3600 calories per week.  She should lose 1lb a week or 4-5lbs in a month.

Jane adds weight training and PUTS ON 5lbs of muscle.  Now this muscle is burning about 250 calories a day and she doesn't have to do anything to burn it but keep that muscle!  So now she's burning another 1750 calories per week (total of 5350 cal/wk).  She should lose 1.5lbs per week or 6-7 lbs per month.  Again, simple math.   

Now imagine if she put on 10lbs of muscle.  At first, her weigt will go up due to the extra muscle, but now she's losing 2lbs per week or 8-10 per month.  Get it?  

Cardio 3-5x per week 30+ in duration
Strength 2-3x per week
And you should stretch every day!

I don't know where these people are gettig their info from....

Lindsey Sullivan
-ACE Certified - I know what I'm talking about!!


----------



## micky_mouse (Feb 16, 2007)

alright thanks for this it has been helpful now my question what is a good way to burn calories if you dont have a gym membership?and the weather here at the moment is in the negatives (-20's) to be extact so do you have any helpful hints thanks a ton!!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

turn on the stereo/ipod and dance.
buy a jumprope and jump inside...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_turn on the stereo/ipod and dance.._

 
Shimmer, were you watching me reorganize my storage room last weekend, cuz that sounds really familiar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was rockin' it!  You have to do what you can to make cleaning fun, eh?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll never tell


----------

